# Sourcing woods..



## jack-rythm (31 Oct 2012)

OK people, 

I'm very interested to know if I can find the popular woods that are used on our forum anywhere locally..

Manz wood,
Redmoor wood,
mopani wood,

Etc..

Would be interesting to know if this comes from anywhere we can salvage it it and treat it our selves? Its hard to bring myself to pay high end money for wood sourced from what was, our free world  anyone got any opinion?

Jack  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stu Worrall (31 Oct 2012)

You'll not find any if those growing in the uk I'm afraid


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Oct 2012)

well that's a big shame lol... there must be something that grows in the UK people would use?


----------



## BigTom (31 Oct 2012)

I've successfully used local oak, beech, heather, ivy and spruce in my tanks. There are plenty of threads on here about using found wood, have a search.


----------



## Matt1988 (31 Oct 2012)

Beach and oak wood is useable I know that much have also seen a vid on YouTube of people pulling wood out of rivers in the uk for scapes 

Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Oct 2012)

Sweet cheers lads. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dw1305 (31 Oct 2012)

Hi all,
A lot of UK wood is fine to use. Autumn is a good time to collect it. Look out for "Stag-headed Oaks" (details in this post <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23110&p=238151&hilit=+wood+darrel#p238151>).

Depending where you live in the UK, Heather (_Calluna vulgaris_) may be a possibility as well. This is some BigTom collected in Scotland 


, from the great "Bucket of Mud" thread <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=14521&p=227439&hilit=Heather#p227439>.

I collect any suitable bits of dead heart wood that I can find, as long as it is long dead species seems less important. 
I'd definitely avoid Rhododendron, Laburnum, soft wood like Willow and Poplar and any wood that still smells "piney", but other than that it doesn't seem to matter too much.

cheers Darrel


----------

